# Dreadnight Bay 2006 page up -- pheeeew!



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Well folks, I may be able to make Halloween props, but a Webmaster I am NOT! At last my 2006 page is up, but there are still some hosed-up links, so... go to the third page of Dread. Bay 2005 and click on "D. Bay 06". That will take you to 2006. Hope to get the broken links fixed soon. Enjoy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh great PirateDreadnight, cool pic...nice props ..good job


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I LOOOOOOVE that wolf!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks - I gave him a new, fiercer head this year. It's funny... some people aren't scared at all when he pops out, and yet two years in a row he's the one scare that has put people on the ground! They literally fell down when he shot out....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really impressive! I had never thought of doing a pirate theme until this year when I saw really creative ideas, yours included. I like the scale of your ship. My yard is not large so I'd have to do a segment of a ship. I couldn't find them on your sight but can you tell how you made the cannons? Those look so realistic. Also, how large as your ship?
Thanks for the great update!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Jdub, the ship is eight feet wide by about 10 feet deep. The "starboard" side is about 18 inches off the ground (front) and the back side is about three feet off the ground, which gives it about a 35 degree tilt for the shipwrecked look, and also makes things on the deck easy to see for your visitors. The mast sits out in front of the wreck about two feet, and is about 14 or 15 feet high at the top of the pirate flag.
The cannon is made using the plans from another website, except I used monster mud over the wire frame instead of mortar, as the website had used. Turns out that monster mud can be sanded down to a finish that is as smooth as metal! I also added the rings around the barrel using foam pipe insulator cut in half. I have to go look up the site with the cannon instructions, then I'll put it in another post.
Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

OK, Jdubya, it's www.donfoley.com/halloween. Very nice detailed set of plans for making a cannon.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That pirate ship is awesome. It looks huge!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info Dread. Appreicate it. 
I may be picking your brain a bit over the months for some added details.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

It'll be my pirate pleasure!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Your props are great...especially that wolf. I can't wait to see your how-to for it. It's obvious you put a lot of thought (and work) into your haunt...excellent job!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Blackwidow - The How-To for the wolf itself is already on my site, just go to the "how-to" icon on the main page and click. As far as a how-to on putting him on rails and a pnuematic ram, hmmmmmmm, I hadn't thought of that but maybe I'll have to add that too!


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

very cool!


----------

